# 30 acre dove field in franklin county looking for hunters



## dozer (Jun 21, 2013)

We are having a 30 acre dove field looking for hunters to put on the list. The field is planted in dove prosso millet.  We will have barbeque lunch for everybody on saturday. The hunt will cost $100 and for that you can hunt saturday, sunday, and monday. Kids under 16 can hunt for free but must hunt with an adult. There is camping spots if you want to bring a camper for no charge. All hunters must sign a waiver saying they are hunting and camping at there own risk and property owner is not responsible or liable for anything. Taking down names now to put on list, you can call me at 706-654-7374. Will be putting pictures of the field up in a couple of days. Everybody draws a number for there spot and we will be giving away a $100.00 gift card to the bass pro shop to the person that bags there limit of birds first.


----------



## turkey blaster (Jul 9, 2013)

*Turkey Blaster*

This is a great field and a great Family that puts on this shoot. If you want a good shoot and a great Bar-B-Q give Dozer a call and come join the fun.


----------



## dozer (Jul 17, 2013)

bump


----------



## T.W. (Jul 18, 2013)

How many guns are you limiting field to?


----------



## dozer (Jul 20, 2013)

Were looking for 60 spots


----------



## dozer (Jul 26, 2013)

bump


----------



## dozer (Aug 1, 2013)

we still have 20 spots left


----------



## M J RASCAL (Aug 4, 2013)

Need    1     spot


----------



## dozer (Aug 9, 2013)

Still have a few spots left


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 12, 2013)

Please check your PM's


----------



## turkey blaster (Aug 16, 2013)

*Turkey Blaster*

Hope you guys got your spot on this field and I hope to see you all on opening day.


----------



## dozer (Aug 28, 2013)

have a few spots left


----------



## Anonymoushaha12 (Aug 29, 2013)

Idk if anyone has seen, but Labor Day is the week before this year. Just a heads up.


----------



## may1501 (Aug 30, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## dozer (Sep 5, 2013)

We have 3 spots opened up


----------



## mckeirish (Sep 6, 2013)

Dozer, looking for 1 spot.


----------



## dozer (Sep 7, 2013)

we still have spots


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 7, 2013)

how did it go?


----------

